#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Copying and Pasting Excel to Powerpoint conditional formatting

## jrausch2

Hello,


I have a table that contains population densities. A sample can be seen here: http://hastebin.com/ruyojihuri.lisp

This table has rows and columns. My goal is to apply some form of formatting to it to adequately represent the differences in population sizes WITHOUT using color formatting. Is this possible?

----------

